# Horse with lump on lower jaw



## Holly Hocks (14 January 2015)

My trimmer came out to do my horse's feet yesterday and noticed a swelling on her lower jaw.  I hadn't noticed it before - she is out of work at the moment due to tendon injury.  Anyway - today I am noticing it all the time.  It is between her cheek bone and her chin. Solid - like bone. No tenderness to touch and she is eating absolutely fine.  She had a tooth root infection about four years ago in the same area on the upper jaw, but that had symptoms - snot and quidding and off colour.  Can it be a tooth root infection with no symptoms?   She is a 13 year old TB and was seen by the dentist last March.


----------



## shergar (14 January 2015)

We have a horse with the same thing  same  place ,it is hard like bone and the size of a pea never seems to cause her any problems she has had it for years she is eighteen now the dentist was not sure what it is but said her teeth were fine.
I would also be interested if any one else has any idea what it might be .


----------



## Silverfire (14 January 2015)

Is it actually under a tooth? or lower down? When my one horse was not quite two years old she had a half a golf ball size lump come up on her mandible about an inch before her first left lower tooth. It was very hard bone and was X-rayed and she actually had a tiny fracture in the mandible bone. She must of knocked herself against something. It did go down slowly but she still has a small lump there now nearly three years later. I've got a photo of it somewhere just after she did it, will see if I can find it, if not I will get a photo of it as it is now.


----------



## Holly Hocks (14 January 2015)

shergar said:



			We have a horse with the same thing  same  place ,it is hard like bone and the size of a pea never seems to cause her any problems she has had it for years she is eighteen now the dentist was not sure what it is but said her teeth were fine.
I would also be interested if any one else has any idea what it might be .
		
Click to expand...

This is about the size of half a golf ball.  I put a post on Facebook and my vets have picked it up and contacted me asking for me to send them a photo to have a look at and then they will come out on a zone visit (low cost) to have a look if they need to.


----------



## Holly Hocks (14 January 2015)

Silverfire said:



			Is it actually under a tooth? or lower down? When my one horse was not quite two years old she had a half a golf ball size lump come up on her mandible about an inch before her first left lower tooth. It was very hard bone and was X-rayed and she actually had a tiny fracture in the mandible bone. She must of knocked herself against something. It did go down slowly but she still has a small lump there now nearly three years later. I've got a photo of it somewhere just after she did it, will see if I can find it, if not I will get a photo of it as it is now.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's under a tooth.  Vet has contacted me via FB and asked for a photo, so I will take one tomorrow and send it to them.   Fracture did cross my mind, but I would have expected some sort of pain response if it was?


----------



## applecart14 (14 January 2015)

We had an ex racehorse on our yard who has now left.  But he had a large lump under his cheekbone (above where the back of a cavesson would fit) and it was very hard and didn't cause him pain to touch it.  That was suspected ot be a tooth.  Although he was good to ride he was a bit mad to handle on the ground and I often wonder (as did his owner) whether it was the headcollar pressing on it that sent him in the air.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 January 2015)

I dont think you said how big it was? But I have small lumps  and bumps on my jaw line, you cant see them, but if I prod them you can feel my lower jaw is bumpy. I have had several big abscess/infections in the big teeth at the back of my mouth. No current infections/abscesses, in fact none for a few years, but I've always assumed that the abscesses etc have caused them and never given them a second thought


----------

